# grafen darstellen in java



## benimoe (31. Mrz 2007)

hallo!

gibts ne möglichkeit in java z.b. börsenkurse in einem programm darzustellen, z.b.

an einem tag steigt n wert um 2 punkte 

also y-achse ein tag und x-achse 2 punkte nach oben,

es soll dann eine grafik zu sehen sein, die wie ein börsenkurs aussieht,

gibts dafür n algorhytmus (is dat richtig geschrieben?)

außerdem soll die grafik aktualisierbar sein,

die bestehende grafik soll bestehen bleiben und weitere kurse daringeschrieben werden, 

so daß man immer nur zeitraum(y-achse) und wert (x-achse) eintragen muss und das programm sschreibt die grafik dazu, so daß man ne historie von z.b. einem monat kursverfolgung aufbauen kann,

ich hab da an den befehl filereader gedacht, um bestehnde grafik heranzuholen und dann mit neuen werten zu bestücken

kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen??

ich weiss is langwierig, aber kann mir vielleicht auch mitm paar quellcodeschnipseln helfen?

cu,
benimoe


----------



## DP (31. Mrz 2007)

http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/


----------



## Gast (2. Apr 2007)

Wie wärs mit drawPolyLine ?


----------



## AlArenal (2. Apr 2007)

Meint er vielleicht einen Graphen?


----------



## DP (2. Apr 2007)

nein, er mein jGraf


----------

